# Question about long haired Chi's..



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I just fell in love! I am at work and went outside for a second and saw this little fluff ball trotting along with a Yorkie and the owner..I couldn't help myself, so I ran over there because I knew that it was a little long haired Chi. 

She was ADORABLE!! 3 lbs full grown, a blonde color, had little bows in her hair, so sweet, and her name was Tinkerbell. It makes me hope that Libby has her beautiful coat when she gets her adult coat in, I know it will be awhile..haha

But anyways, my question. Do Chihuahuas all have that full-looking coat when they get their adult coat in? I have seen Chi's before that are kinda in-between. Based off of Libby's pictures, do you think she will have a pretty full coat, or is it hard to tell with how young she is?? 

Also, is there a double coat with Chihuahuas. My friend has a Husky and I know they can have that, but do Chis?


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lily is nearly 2 and her coat isn't that full but i think it can take 3 years for a full coat


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

she is just gorgeous! id whip her up in a second if i saw one available like her! She looks like she'll have a full coat in a few years time yep! Of course it takes patience lol and every Chihuahua differs also in my case Fifi's parents were bout 5lbs full coated beauties and erm Fifi isnt  lol


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


>


I dont know anything about long haired Chi's but Libby is sooooo cute! omg I just want to squeze her jeesh.  Hope she has a pretty coat when she gets older.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

She definitely has a "fuller" coat than mousse does! I think she will have more than Mousse, but not as much as dexter does (pidge's dog) I saw a photo of him as a puppy and he was a FLUFF ball and I mean FLUFFY but it could also be the photo that you posted... Do you have more of a length shot where we could see her full body? I think she will have a nice coat though!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I think she will have a nice coat. Some LC's are thicker than other's. I picture Libby as an adult similar to this.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Tabitha is the fluff ball at our house. You can definitely feel it in their coat. Jerry's is 
much more silky and lays smooth.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't think AKC recognizes a double coat. But some coats are thicker in SC's, and LC's.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I<3Gizmo said:


> She definitely has a "fuller" coat than mousse does! I think she will have more than Mousse, but not as much as dexter does (pidge's dog) I saw a photo of him as a puppy and he was a FLUFF ball and I mean FLUFFY but it could also be the photo that you posted... Do you have more of a length shot where we could see her full body? I think she will have a nice coat though!


I have this one..Haha, kinda blurry though..


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

I think some of the ones that have less of a coat can be from one parent being short haired and the other long, but im no expert just know iv seen ads for these, they call them semi coats i think, so as long as both parents are LCs she shud hav a nice long coat! Correct me if im wrong any1 thats just wat iv gathered from looking at ads for chi pups.


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> I have this one..Haha, kinda blurry though..


Sheis sooooo beautiful! I wud have loved a choc and tan but its hard to get them, and nice ones of them too, shes perfect!


----------



## April&Sophie (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh my gosh she is SO cute!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmm, I think it's difficult to know. What did her parents look like? That would be your best bet to know what kind of coat she'll have. Maribelle looked similar to Libby at that age coat wise & her coat isn't super full. It's more silky & flat to her body (except her tail, legs, ears & neck ruff). Definitely not "fluffy" like I've seen some LC Chi's. I knew she was going to be that way - I actually perferred it because I'm not crazy about the fluffy coats a bit similar to a Pomeranian & to be honest I was a little nervous about getting a LC because I'm so fond to SC's. Of course now I love the LC's but I still perfer Mari's coat length to the more fluffy double LC's. LOL 

Let me see if I can see a pic of Mari as a pup....ok here she is at 12 weeks.... 










And at 1 1/2yo. It could get thicker but it's been about the same since she was 7mo.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

shes too cuteeeeee. i just love her eyes 

i thought dexter was going to be crazy fluffy when he got older since he was a fluffball when he was a pup! but as he went through his puppy uglies he looked kinda silly and started to get the "cross" pattern part of his chest more fluff and then as a couple more months passed by he finally got his lion mane more fluffed up and his ear hairs haha...but now im not sure how fluffy he will be at 2 years since my mom has a weird habit of cutting his hair off when she feels that its too hot for him o_o;

@ 11/12 weeks old


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

yeah! dexter was a HUGE fluff ball!!!! I think libby will have a nice coat either way! She's gorgeous!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Amber Libby is just a little diamond.. i would steal her from you if we were in the same country.

Don't agree with the one sc one lc parent.. Daisy's mum is LC and she's like the BIGGEST furriest thing ever.

With Daisy her coat has changed dramatically when i first got her she was so fluffy it was mental.. Then after a couple of weeks her fur looked more like Libby's does now.. She has really really thick thick fur now and a lot of feathering on her ears.. 

She's only 12 weeks, so i've posted some pics from 12 weeks onwards so you can see the change










15 weeks









18 weeks


















Today









What i've noticed recently is the fur around her face has got longer and her tail looks really really thick and is getting that plume effect already


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

MChis said:


> Hmm, I think it's difficult to know. What did her parents look like? That would be your best bet to know what kind of coat she'll have. Maribelle looked similar to Libby at that age coat wise & her coat isn't super full. It's more silky & flat to her body (except her tail, legs, ears & neck ruff). Definitely not "fluffy" like I've seen some LC Chi's. I knew she was going to be that way - I actually perferred it because I'm not crazy about the fluffy coats a bit similar to a Pomeranian & to be honest I was a little nervous about getting a LC because I'm so fond to SC's. Of course now I love the LC's but I still perfer Mari's coat length to the more fluffy double LC's. LOL
> 
> Let me see if I can see a pic of Mari as a pup....ok here she is at 12 weeks....
> 
> ...


Mari is so darn CUTE!! As are all of your babies though



pigeonsheep said:


> shes too cuteeeeee. i just love her eyes
> 
> i thought dexter was going to be crazy fluffy when he got older since he was a fluffball when he was a pup! but as he went through his puppy uglies he looked kinda silly and started to get the "cross" pattern part of his chest more fluff and then as a couple more months passed by he finally got his lion mane more fluffed up and his ear hairs haha...but now im not sure how fluffy he will be at 2 years since my mom has a weird habit of cutting his hair off when she feels that its too hot for him o_o;
> 
> @ 11/12 weeks old


Haha, thanks..and Dexter..look at you, you little fluffy man..I LOVE HIM!! Haha..he looks so cute in that picture!



Daisydoo said:


> Amber Libby is just a little diamond.. i would steal her from you if we were in the same country.
> 
> Don't agree with the one sc one lc parent.. Daisy's mum is LC and she's like the BIGGEST furriest thing ever.
> 
> ...


Well I feel the same about Little Miss Daisy!! She looks like she is going to have a GORGEOUS coat!! WOW! What a little beauty!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


>


Oh my goodness. He was so so furry. He's adorable!


----------



## SageLee (Apr 13, 2010)

My little Zero has a double coat and he is already a fuz ball. I think if she was going to have a double then it would be obvious by now...He's not even 8 weeks yet (still at the breeder's) but there's no mistaking he will be extremely fuzzy! lol


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I have to agree with everyone in that it's hard to tell at such a young age and some coats are fuller than others. I too would go off of what the parents look like if either is a LC or what the LC's in their lineage look like. My mother in law has a double coated LC chi whose coat is very full and thick, makes him look very much like a Pomeranian at times. My LC chi on the other hand has a smoother coat that is less "full" and lays flat against the body. I like both LC varieties truthfully and I would love to have one of each but if I had to have just one type that I could pick for it would have to be the smoother LC that lays flat rather than the fuller/fluffier look. Again I'd love to have both but I have to admit I like the long smooth look a tad bit more.

Here's a pic of my mother in law's LC whose has a very full and fluffy coat. He is the chocolate and white chi and was 9 yrs old in this pic.









And here's a couple pics of my LC chi whose coat is smoother and lays flat against the body.
First as a puppy:









And then her adult coat at 3 yrs old:









As for the double coat, yes chihuahuas can have double coats but not all of them do and out of the 6 chihuahuas in our families 4 of them have double coats. But a double coat in a Chihuahua is very different from a double coat on a husky, trust me! lol


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Draco has a long hair dad and a short hair mom. I believe Dra is what some call a rough coat. He has a double coat with longer hair but not luxuriously long like a long coat. He also sheds a great deal.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> I just fell in love! I am at work and went outside for a second and saw this little fluff ball trotting along with a Yorkie and the owner..I couldn't help myself, so I ran over there because I knew that it was a little long haired Chi.
> 
> She was ADORABLE!! 3 lbs full grown, a blonde color, had little bows in her hair, so sweet, and her name was Tinkerbell. It makes me hope that Libby has her beautiful coat when she gets her adult coat in, I know it will be awhile..haha
> 
> ...


Yes there is different lengths of long coats for the chi's. If the long coat pup has a both coat parents(smooth and long) then most likely from what I have seen the pup will have a long coat but not as long or thick as the ones that have both long coated parents. But there is no way to tell. And yes there is a double long coat and a double smooth coat as well as a rough coat (has thick and fringy hair in certain places while body is smooth/slick)


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

huskyluv said:


> I have to agree with everyone in that it's hard to tell at such a young age and some coats are fuller than others. I too would go off of what the parents look like if either is a LC or what the LC's in their lineage look like. My mother in law has a double coated LC chi whose coat is very full and thick, makes him look very much like a Pomeranian at times. My LC chi on the other hand has a smoother coat that is less "full" and lays flat against the body. I like both LC varieties truthfully and I would love to have one of each but if I had to have just one type that I could pick for it would have to be the smoother LC that lays flat rather than the fuller/fluffier look. Again I'd love to have both but I have to admit I like the long smooth look a tad bit more.
> 
> Here's a pic of my mother in law's LC whose has a very full and fluffy coat. He is the chocolate and white chi and was 9 yrs old in this pic.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing those pics That is a great example, and beautiful fur kids


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

We were told that Chance & Gia were double coated SC's, and I was corrected on one of the Chi forums by a breeder that there were only LC's, and SC's. They can have thicker coats, but there technically wasn't anything as a "double coat." So we learn something new everyday. I would have gone on thinking there was no such a thing.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

MChis said:


> Hmm, I think it's difficult to know. What did her parents look like? That would be your best bet to know what kind of coat she'll have. Maribelle looked similar to Libby at that age coat wise & her coat isn't super full. It's more silky & flat to her body (except her tail, legs, ears & neck ruff). Definitely not "fluffy" like I've seen some LC Chi's. I knew she was going to be that way - I actually perferred it because I'm not crazy about the fluffy coats a bit similar to a Pomeranian & to be honest I was a little nervous about getting a LC because I'm so fond to SC's. Of course now I love the LC's but I still perfer Mari's coat length to the more fluffy double LC's. LOL
> 
> Let me see if I can see a pic of Mari as a pup....ok here she is at 12 weeks....
> 
> ...


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


>


She is beautiful and I love chocolate one of my favorite colors!! either coat she has I am sure you will be pleased but sucks it can take up to 3 yrs to be full grown:foxes15:


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

I think she will be like Ricky here is his pics
http://picasaweb.google.com/cynthiav99/Ricky#


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

TLI said:


> We were told that Chance & Gia were double coated SC's, and I was corrected on one of the Chi forums by a breeder that there were only LC's, and SC's. They can have thicker coats, but there technically wasn't anything as a "double coat." So we learn something new everyday. I would have gone on thinking there was no such a thing.


this is true in the terms of AKC but also breeders come up with ways to describe things like coats, colors and sizes. 
Rule of AKC there is only two types of coat for chihuahuas Long and smooth coat.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> But anyways, my question. Do Chihuahuas all have that full-looking coat when they get their adult coat in? I have seen Chi's before that are kinda in-between. Based off of Libby's pictures, do you think she will have a pretty full coat, or is it hard to tell with how young she is??
> 
> Also, is there a double coat with Chihuahuas. My friend has a Husky and I know they can have that, but do Chis?


Not all long coats have a full, lush coat. Some have them, others have pants, a tail plume, and a ruff but that's about it, and others are in between. It's hard to tell when they are puppies how much coat they are gonna have as adults. They can full you sometimes. A great diet, dialy brushing, and weekly baths help. Yes, there is a double coat in Chis, long and smooth. I absolutely adore a double coated smooth.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Lisa, how can we tell the difference between a DC smooth and a regular coated smooth?


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

KittyD said:


> Lisa, how can we tell the difference between a DC smooth and a regular coated smooth?


Ok, first let me clarify that AKC does not recognize any difference in the coats except long or smooth. We have single coats and double coats in both varieties. Per our Standard, undercoats are permissable in Smooths and preferred in Longs.....but they are either long or smooth, no in between, medium, rough, etc.

A single coat is fine and thin. In SC, the hair lays flat against the skin and looks "slick" to the body. It resembles slick coated breeds, like Whippets and Greyhounds. It can be sparse in areas, especially right in front of the ears on the head. If you try running your hands up the back against the grain, it's hard to get the hair to ruffle. In a LC, it's more silky feeling and lays close to the body. The length is still there but not the fullness. The ruff and pants aren't as prominant. In some instances, with the lack of undercoat, the only indication that the dog is a LC is the ruff and pants. The rest of the coat lays flat to the body of the dog and there's really no, or very little drape.

(EDITTED TO NOTE: A good point to single coated is that they shed less and what they do shed is easier to clean up. )

A double coat on a SC is thicker, a bit more coarse in texture but softer to the touch. You can really tell the difference if you try parting the hair on the neck. You have several layers to seperate verus a single layer. You see a noticable ruff (which is perferred per our Standard), many have small tuffs around the base of the ears, and tend to have longer hairs around the rear resembling pants on a LC. This is caused by the ends of the hairs sticking out because the undercoat keeps the hairs from slicking to the body. It also gives the "furry" tail preferred by the Standard. Takes more show grooming for this type of SC but I prefer the look as it gives me what I consider the ideal in a SC. It's more lush and I just love running my hands through it. If you run your hands backwards up the body, you'll see the hairs readily stand up in front of your hand and then fan as they fall back into place. In a LC, a double coat adds fullness, with is extremely apparent in the ruff and pants. The hair itself is thicker and feels more like a dog coat instead of that silky texture, it matts less around the ears, and gives a great plum to the tail. Sometimes it can be extreme to the point of being "Pomy", which is not desired, but a double coat in any variety is the preference.

Getting a double or single coat is based on genetics. You can only get what the parents (and their lineage) have to give. You don't get a double coated SC by breeding a SC to a LC. It doesn't work that way, nor do you get a "medium" coat. Just like breeding big to little doesn't give you medium sized dogs. It's the presence or absence of the gene that provides for an undercoat, regardless of overall length of the coat. Does that make sense? IME, people that use the term "rough" coat are generally talking about either a double coated smooth because of the texture. Sometimes they mean a long with a very poor coat lacking length and drape. 

Hope I was able to describe it so you can get a visual and understand.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes that was great! based on what you typed I am feeling that AJ has a double coat and Bambi is a single coat, her fur is slick and coarse.. AJ has thick thick fur and I can see longer lengths in it and it seems to have fluff to it.

This could be puppy based but Bambi is only 5.5 months sooo 
However I have also noticed that AJ is very very sparse on the belly and chest.. in fact I mostly feel skin when I pet him there, Bambi has hair.. its thin but you can see it and feel it.

What could cause this?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lisa, your posts are always so full of info. I love reading your posts! So I guess Chance & Gia are double coats. I knew their hair was much thicker than Lexie & Jade's. I was told by their breeders they were double coats, but I mentioned that on one of the boards, and was corrected.

KittyD, I'll post some pics of Gia tomorrow to show you how thick her hair is. Anything that goes around her neck gets lost in all her hair. I often wondered if she got stuck in between a SC and LC. :lol: Chance's is real thick too, with the fluffy tail, but not as thick as Gia's. We'll have to start a thread to post pics of our double coats.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> ...
> 
> Here's a pic of my mother in law's LC whose has a very full and fluffy coat. He is the chocolate and white chi and was 9 yrs old in this pic.
> 
> ...


Wow ive decided im in love with your dogs! Especially your mums dog! He is simply gorgeous


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I think it depends on the quality of the chi bred. Cookie was from a breeder who won at crufts many times and bred show dogs and his coat is stunning. Lola isn''t bred from the best stock. I don't see her coat getting like Cookie's did.


----------



## thisbella (Feb 7, 2010)

Wawa is a double coat. You can really tell from her thick fur, requires lots of time to dry them. But they're not long enough yet  What i felt is, double tends to shed more, of course, hotter too. She can't stand sleeping on a bed if there's no air conditioner around.

To answer the question, not all chi get full coat. But, I think libby would have nice long coat and extremely nice colour! She's so adorable.

This is how wawa look at 3 months, i miss those coats !!!

















Hope the photos help


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Here's a picture of her dad..And her mom was about the same.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I think Libby is an absolutely beautiful girl. As far as coat goes, I think she will be a single coat, LC. Like in the pic I posted, Val's Glory, and Ricky. Her Dad is a single coat from the pic. Either way she will be gorgeous!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Layla has quite a thin coat compaired to jet but she hasnt got her full coat in yet

layla as a pup:

















layla recently:


















and then jet as a pup:

















jet recently:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG jet has a whole host of hair!!

Layla is gorgeous and deffo my favourite.. she has such a cute little face


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> OMG jet has a whole host of hair!!
> 
> Layla is gorgeous and deffo my favourite.. she has such a cute little face


haha i know! i have had the furminator on him today though so he has lost quite alot of hair!

& thanks


----------



## Katkoota (Jun 27, 2010)

LiMarChis said:


> Ok, first let me clarify that AKC does not recognize any difference in the coats except long or smooth. We have single coats and double coats in both varieties. Per our Standard, undercoats are permissable in Smooths and preferred in Longs.....but they are either long or smooth, no in between, medium, rough, etc.
> 
> A single coat is fine and thin. In SC, the hair lays flat against the skin and looks "slick" to the body. It resembles slick coated breeds, like Whippets and Greyhounds. It can be sparse in areas, especially right in front of the ears on the head. If you try running your hands up the back against the grain, it's hard to get the hair to ruffle. In a LC, it's more silky feeling and lays close to the body. The length is still there but not the fullness. The ruff and pants aren't as prominant. In some instances, with the lack of undercoat, the only indication that the dog is a LC is the ruff and pants. The rest of the coat lays flat to the body of the dog and there's really no, or very little drape.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this very useful info.


----------



## carrithedeku (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm sorry to reply to an old post but I don't want to spam the forum with new threads. BUUUUTTT, is it possible LC can get their coats according to their parents and when they grew their full coat?

Milo's dad didn't get his full coat until he was 2 1/2 yrs old. Milo is almost 15 weeks and his is going at a snail's pace his neck is almost bald and his ears are thining, I'm curious if his parents' time of hair growth would impact his as well.


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

Well seeing as how a parent's genes affect their children's genes I would say of course the offspring would be affected by how long it took the parent to grow their coat. That being said, while it is possible that your dog may get his coat at around the same time his parent got his or her long coat does not guarantee you a time frame. That is pretty much the answer you will always get with these kinds of questions. Nothing is guaranteed.


----------

